# Ceiling Beam Question



## pvillago (Mar 3, 2007)

I have recently purchased a rustic cabin with a Mono? Type roof
Right in the middle of the LR ceiling is a beam (actually it is 2 12' beams that meet in the center of the ceiling.)2' of each beam extends out to the underside of the roof.  The cabin was built about 15 years ago.  This is not a support beam and I am thinking over time the beams started sagging so they did a sister type support and put a hole in the floor and ran a rustic beam from the floor up to the beam. 
Well, now that I have either thoroughly confused you or bored you. My question is How can I repair the sag where the beams meet plus remove that unattractive beam on the floor but make sure this beam will be properly supported?  I thought of some sort of truss but this is a 600 sf room with sloping walls and I am just not sure what to do.  I will attach a photo if possible for you to see what it looks like.
Any suggestions or web references would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Daryl (Mar 3, 2007)

If you are positive about this not being a structural beam system  you might be able to sister it on both sides with 3/4 plywood ran out four feet on each side of center. Pattern the plywood to match the slope or pitch in both directions from the center point. you should be able to get both sides out of one piece of plywood. 
Glue and screw the sisters and paint or stain to match.


----------



## glennjanie (Mar 3, 2007)

You said it is not a supporting beam; why not get rid of it? With it gone you could patch and repair the ceiling and have a large open room.
Glenn


----------



## pvillago (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks..  Never thought of removing it.  Would speak to the contractor about this.


----------



## Daryl (Mar 3, 2007)

Oh yeah , that would allow you to remove the beam!! (Forgot that part in my earlier post )


----------



## pvillago (Mar 3, 2007)

Just to be on the safe side.  How can I verify this isn't a support beam?
I have actually had about 3 contractors out at the cabin for various estimates and all have stated it wasn't but now that I have put it out there I really don't know for sure if it is or it isn't.  Is there an easy way to do this or should I call a structural engineer?
Thanks


----------



## hvachawk (Mar 4, 2007)

is there a crawl space above there?

do the ceiling joist go in the same direction as the beam ?


----------



## Square Eye (Mar 5, 2007)

If the ceiling was settling and sagging enough to need a post in the center of the beam, then it became a load bearing beam as soon as the post went under it. You remove the beam now, or the post and those skylights in the pic will be perfect points for cracks to start. 
As shallow as the skylight sides look, I'm supposing that's a vaulted ceiling.
My opinion is that you need to find a post/wall and beam combination that suits your taste and budget.


----------



## pvillago (Mar 5, 2007)

I guess this could go on and on but there is no crawl space.  The ceiling slants to one side(I was told that is a mono type roof)
I sort of agree with square eye.  It is now a load bearing beam because of the split or crack.  However, I think with all of your help I will try and sister the beams and do some sort of supports on both sides. I have a picture of what I am wanting to try.  After it's properly supported around the beam and cosmetically covered will this work?  See photo attached. I am just referring to the bottom beam and the wall supports beneath it.  Not the truss system above.
Thank you for information.
Peggy
p.s. The skylights are coming out when the new roof is installed But that is another 3 years down the road.


----------



## beitasitmay (Mar 5, 2007)

to be safe without a professional opinion. put in a metal beam that you can unscew to raise up and down with a simple turn of the wrench kind of like a car jack.  after that hide the beam with steetrock.  box it in.  
My dad did this in 1600s (little joke there),  the theory is simple. support the old area with an adjustable item and monitor that same area for years to come.  make adjustments as life dictatates.  feel safe...


----------

